# New Honda 928 wheels



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure if any of you saw my debacle about trying to purchase a new blower on other threads, but I'm here as a HONDA owner and I'm really happy about it!

We had a LOT of snow in CT the last few years, so I decided I was justified in buying a new toy. I wanted it to be red, but my local Deere dealer (Huntington, CT) talked me into an Ariens Hydro Pro. 

3100 large later I had this enormous orange beast with a chute that would change directions sometimes if I won the wrestling match. I couldn't see the controls or the driveway for that matter because the light shines directly in my eyes. The hydro drive jerked forward and the auto turn feature could best be likened to a doe-see-doe, lol But then it snowed, 2 inches, and the 420cc engine managed to throw the snow about 3 feet before clogging. I called my dealer and asked him to stop by and pick my machine up as soon as it was convenient to do so. 

Off to the other Deere/Honda store in Brookfield CT. I should have bought the honda in the first place, but I had to second guess. My new machine is a QUALITY piece... all the controls operate smoothly, the engine purrs and the impeller sounds like a small piper cup prop. The hydro drive is so strong and smooth and the chute crank feels like it will last forever. The paint job looks like it has many coats of the richest red paint that would look good on a jeep or even a porsche.

I'm so ready for tomorrows 6-8 inch storm. I'm looking forward to launching my snow to the moon. Of course my neighbors will all think i'm crazy because they would not THINK of plowing their own snow, cutting their own lawn, or GOD FORBID splitting their own firewood. 

The young kids across the street (Hedge Fund)pay to have the Christmas lights put up and taken down. Now that's bordering on pathetic.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what ever brand of snowblower you buy only has to be right for you. glad you found one you like


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

The Hondas are nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good for you Fairfield! Happy Christmas to you and yours as well.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Fairfield CT/

Had the same experience. These American corporations only care about profits, and to think they charge $3100.00 for their inferior products. The Honda is also expensive, but you get superior engineering, and commercial components. 

I have never regretted buying quality. Smart move on your part, the Honda will put a smile on your face with each use. That's worth it's own reward.

Cheers
HS 928 TAS


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> The young kids across the street (Hedge Fund)pay to have the Christmas lights put up and taken down. Now that's bordering on pathetic.


Now that's funny. I used to shake my head when I saw a neighbor hire a dog poop scooper once a week to clean their back yard. 

Congrats on the Honda purchase. I've never played with one, but I just bought a new Accord. If their snowblowers are anything like their cars, I'm sure you will be happy with it.

Tom


----------



## JTC (Dec 16, 2013)

*I know the feeling...*

Wanted a HS724 or 928 - became a victim of 'overthinking' (why not have power chute, turn release and heated grips for less money). Sold orange machine after one use. Heavy steel does not mean superior engineering. Picking up HS928 this week - just need to decide TS or WA.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

JTC said:


> Wanted a HS724 or 928 - became a victim of 'overthinking' (why not have power chute, turn release and heated grips for less money). Sold orange machine after one use. Heavy steel does not mean superior engineering. Picking up HS928 this week - just need to decide TS or WA.


Go RED with wheels! Ask the dealer to set the machine up with the skid shoes in the front location on the SIDES of the auger housing. Buy some good gloves...you'll never miss the hand warmers. If you use your snowblower while there is snow on the driveway, you will certainly not need auto-turn, and when your crank chute is still working 20 years from now you'll be happy you didn't spend the last 20 years fixing a gimmick.

I honestly enjoy well built, quality things. Further, if you are anything like me, the throwing distance is pure entertainment.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> Not sure if any of you saw my debacle about trying to purchase a new blower on other threads, but I'm here as a HONDA owner and I'm really happy about it!
> 
> We had a LOT of snow in CT the last few years, so I decided I was justified in buying a new toy. I wanted it to be red, but my local Deere dealer (Huntington, CT) talked me into an Ariens Hydro Pro.
> 
> ...


Funny how you had nothing but praise for that orange beast back in Nov. when you bought & reviewed it. Then you get 2" of snow & it's the worst blower out there. Hmmm. I couldn't help but notice another post where you said...."in my heart I wanted the Honda all along". Pretty telling in my book. It's pretty obvious you were looking for excuses to take the Ariens back & get the Honda, which I'd bet my life on you never stopped thinking about after buying the Ariens. Here's a suggestion for you. Just be honest about the whole thing & admit you had BUYERS REMORSE, instead of trashing that 365 lb. beast you really didn't want after having it what, about 2 months?
I mean, you're really that concerned about a 32" wide blower that only throws 2" of wet snow 3'? And 2" of snow made the blower unmanageable to maneuver? Come on, get real. Oh yeah, that light was blinding you. 
The fact of the matter is, you had a well built machine & then decided you wanted the other one instead. But hey, whatever it takes for justification in your mind. Right?


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> Funny how you had nothing but praise for that orange beast back in Nov. when you bought & reviewed it. Then you get 2" of snow & it's the worst blower out there. Hmmm. I couldn't help but notice another post where you said...."in my heart I wanted the Honda all along". Pretty telling in my book. It's pretty obvious you were looking for excuses to take the Ariens back & get the Honda, which I'd bet my life on you never stopped thinking about after buying the Ariens. Here's a suggestion for you. Just be honest about the whole thing & admit you had BUYERS REMORSE, instead of trashing that 365 lb. beast you really didn't want after having it what, about 2 months?
> I mean, you're really that concerned about a 32" wide blower that only throws 2" of wet snow 3'? And 2" of snow made the blower unmanageable to maneuver? Come on, get real. Oh yeah, that light was blinding you.
> The fact of the matter is, you had a well built machine & then decided you wanted the other one instead. But hey, whatever it takes for justification in your mind. Right?


No... I was excited to buy the Ariens... and very let down to learn the day after I got it that there were very legitimate weaknesses and design flaws. It clogged on two inches of wet snow. Thats an epic fail. on the coast we can get 2 or 3 inches of the wet stuff and then the temp will be in the single digits that night. you have to clear it or your driving over ice for weeks. 

The light is ridiculous. You cant see the controls if you had to at night because you are blinded.

The bottom line is that Ariens hydro pro quickly exposed itself as not being worth anywhere near it's $3000 purchase price. Once I had it home, in the snow, in the dark, it was clear I had made a mistake. I own a great 15 year old Ariens 724. Just had it totally overhauled because THAT machine is well built. The 2014 Hydro pro suffers from serious cost cutting and even though this particular Ariens model isn't sold in Home Depot all the cheaply engineered parts from those "built for the big box" machines have found their way into the expensive machines. Dude... the new chute left-right control is a disaster.

The Honda, on the other hand, proved to be amazing in the field. I needed to sort out my skid shoe location, but once that was figured out it is really a MUCH better built and engineered machine than the Ariens. No comparison really. 

It just looks, feels, runs and performs MUCH better all around. 

I seriously have no ax to grind with Ariens, or any other manufacturer, but I'm not so simple minded to learn that I made a $3,000 mistake and live with it. The machine was a disappointment, and it went right back.

The HONDA is much better, not my opinion, but a FACT.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> No... I was excited to buy the Ariens... and very let down to learn the day after I got it that there were very legitimate weaknesses and design flaws. It clogged on two inches of wet snow. Thats an epic fail. on the coast we can get 2 or 3 inches of the wet stuff and then the temp will be in the single digits that night. you have to clear it or your driving over ice for weeks.
> 
> The light is ridiculous. You cant see the controls if you had to at night because you are blinded.
> 
> ...


The Honda is much better? No, that in fact is your OPINION, not a proven FACT. Ariens has been selling blowers for what, 50 plus years? That's a FACT that speaks for itself. End of story.
I have no quarrel with you getting the blower you really wanted all along. That's fine, especially when you're laying out $3000+ for one. Like I said, just try being honest about why you REALLY returned the Ariens. You feel the Honda is better....great. Just don't paint a picture of the Ariens that to most people is not even remotely warranted or justified.
All one has to do is read your posts, starting with your positive review of the Ariens back in Nov. when you bought it until today to see the obvious. Plain & simple, it's a case of buyers remorse. Even a 12 year old with common sense could see that. I'll bet you couldn't wait for that for that first 2" of snow to discover all these "major" issues. 
Just one more ? for you. When you bought that Ariens back in Nov., did a day ever go by when you didn't think about the Honda???  You don't have to answer that. I already know. Have fun with your new toy Dude.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> The Honda is much better? No, that in fact is your OPINION, not a proven FACT. Ariens has been selling blowers for what, 50 plus years? That's a FACT that speaks for itself. End of story.
> I have no quarrel with you getting the blower you really wanted all along. That's fine, especially when you're laying out $3000+ for one. Like I said, just try being honest about why you REALLY returned the Ariens. You feel the Honda is better....great. Just don't paint a picture of the Ariens that to most people is not even remotely warranted or justified.
> All one has to do is read your posts, starting with your positive review of the Ariens back in Nov. when you bought it until today to see the obvious. Plain & simple, it's a case of buyers remorse. Even a 12 year old with common sense could see that. I'll bet you couldn't wait for that for that first 2" of snow to discover all these "major" issues.
> Just one more ? for you. When you bought that Ariens back in Nov., did a day ever go by when you didn't think about the Honda???  You don't have to answer that. I already know. Have fun with your new toy Dude.


Liking a Honda can be justified because they are nice. I looked at them myself. I didn't see anything that put them in a class of their own, but I must say the Honda is one of the few top machines, along with Ariens. 

My Honda HRX Hydrostatic lawnmower has given me trouble. My Honda Mini Tiller should have been recalled.

Ariens gets the same work done with a machine that probably has 60% fewer parts, in other words simple. Like you said 50 plus years speaks for it self.

Your right, the negativity towards the Ariens just shows lack of experience. Not many will be taken in by it.

Here is a little video of a $1200 Ariens. Simple is good.






Ken


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just an observation, from someone that own three different brands. 

But did anyone else notice that the Ariens machine was shooting the snow in the path of the other machine?


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> The Honda is much better? No, that in fact is your OPINION, not a proven FACT. Ariens has been selling blowers for what, 50 plus years? That's a FACT that speaks for itself. End of story.
> I have no quarrel with you getting the blower you really wanted all along. That's fine, especially when you're laying out $3000+ for one. Like I said, just try being honest about why you REALLY returned the Ariens. You feel the Honda is better....great. Just don't paint a picture of the Ariens that to most people is not even remotely warranted or justified.
> All one has to do is read your posts, starting with your positive review of the Ariens back in Nov. when you bought it until today to see the obvious. Plain & simple, it's a case of buyers remorse. Even a 12 year old with common sense could see that. I'll bet you couldn't wait for that for that first 2" of snow to discover all these "major" issues.
> Just one more ? for you. When you bought that Ariens back in Nov., did a day ever go by when you didn't think about the Honda???  You don't have to answer that. I already know. Have fun with your new toy Dude.


Holy smokes dude, you must lead an awfully boring life if you don't have anything better to worry about than what snowblower I purchased and why. I mean seriously, lol.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> Go RED with wheels! Ask the dealer to set the machine up with the skid shoes in the front location on the SIDES of the auger housing. Buy some good gloves...you'll never miss the hand warmers. If you use your snowblower while there is snow on the driveway, you will certainly not need auto-turn, and when your crank chute is still working 20 years from now you'll be happy you didn't spend the last 20 years fixing a gimmick.
> 
> I honestly enjoy well built, quality things. Further, if you are anything like me, the throwing distance is pure entertainment.


I beg to differ on the power chute being a gimmick.
The power chute is amazing unfortunately Honda doesn't import the deluxe models into the USA even though they have been selling them
In Canada for the last 10 years.

Power chute adjustment, on board 12V electric start, and an infinitely adjustable gas assisted auger height adjustment are but some of the additional features.
The suffix for these machines are TCD which stands for Track, Canadian, Deluxe.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> Holy smokes dude, you must lead an awfully boring life if you don't have anything better to worry about than what snowblower I purchased and why. I mean seriously, lol.


 
Your post qualifies as a personal attack that's not related to the forum. Many moderators would have you out on your ears by now. This forum is one of the best I have seen for having a friendly environment. Insults are not interesting or helpful to anyone.

Runner50 just feels that your assessment of the Ariens was inaccurate and might be more emotional than factual. To be honest, I don't think he is alone in this observation.

You might consider an apology before the moderator reads your post.

Enjoy your new machine.

Ken


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Your post qualifies as a personal attack that's not related to the forum. Many moderators would have you out on your ears by now. This forum is one of the best I have seen for having a friendly environment. Insults are not interesting or helpful to anyone.
> 
> Runner50 just feels that your assessment of the Ariens was inaccurate and might be more emotional than factual. To be honest, I don't think he is alone in this observation.
> 
> ...


Hey Ken you can't be serious. I bought an Ariens cause I wanted it. Got it home, tried it and found it to be a POS. I posted very legitimate gripes about the machine on this forum, and went out and bought what was my second choice (I did buy the Ariens first), the Honda. I tried the Honda, loved it, and posted here.

Runner50 has this obsession insisting I wanted the Honda all along, and he continues to say I "really" returned the Ariens because I wanted the Honda all along. I LIKED the Honda, but the larger engine and impeller on the Ariens seemed to make more sense. The truth is, I was really let down with it once I got it home and could not imagine living with it for 20+ years. My previous machine was ...... an Ariens that I liked and still have.

I am seriously baffled at runner50's obsession with MY snowblower. I had to pay for it, I have to use it to clear MY driveway. Yet he feels some personal insult because I didn't like my Ariens and traded it out for a Honda. 

I came here to get some opinions before spending my money on a snowblower. Accordingly, I thought it would be helpful to let others know that the Hydro PRO has some very legitimate shortcomings, and it you poke around you will find that I am not the only one who thinks so. Returning a $3000 purchase (special order) is not fun, and I hope I spared others the trouble. 

If you read my post, I had a minor issue with the Honda skid shoes and I posted that online as well. I'm not so emotionally invested in a snowblower, lol, to not be willing to post my honest feelings online whether I own the machine or not.

I also frequent both the Porsche and BMW forums. There, I AM courting a love affair and the emotions run high.

Best of luck to all in the new year.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> Runner50 has this obsession insisting I wanted the Honda all along, and he continues to say I "really" returned the Ariens because I wanted the Honda all along.
> 
> I am seriously baffled at runner50's obsession with MY snowblower. I had to pay for it, I have to use it to clear MY driveway. Yet he feels some personal insult because I didn't like my Ariens and traded it out for a Honda.
> 
> ...


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> FairfieldCT said:
> 
> 
> > Runner50 has this obsession insisting I wanted the Honda all along, and he continues to say I "really" returned the Ariens because I wanted the Honda all along.
> ...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

All due respect to both of you, but why don't you take this outside. PM each other with your long winded arguments so that new members don't get the idea that this forum is just like a lot of the others, *Which It Isn't*
Happy new year to you both.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> All due respect to both of you, but why don't you take this outside. PM each other with your long winded arguments so that new members don't get the idea that this forum is just like a lot of the others, *Which It Isn't*
> Happy new year to you both.


You said it. I will never understand why people argue with each other to get the last word in. Win or lose they ruin it for everyone else and for what?


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> Runner50 said:
> 
> 
> > With every word you are exposing yourself as a simple mind. First off, I had the Ariens at my house for exactly 2 days and it was picked up. Now your telling me I really had it for two months? What's up with you?
> ...


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Snowcone said:


> You said it. I will never understand why people argue with each other to get the last word in. Win or lose they ruin it for everyone else and for what?


Sorry. I didn't realize anyone was holding a gun to your head to or that my words were ruining it for everyone. I take it you have heard of the word ignore with something that bothers you. With all due respect.
Those are my final words in the thread. Happy New Year.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Snowcone said:


> You said it. I will never understand why people argue with each other to get the last word in. Win or lose they ruin it for everyone else and for what?


Ruining it for others? Funny, I thought it made them look silly.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> FairfieldCT said:
> 
> 
> > You only had it 2 days? Funny, but your thread dated Nov. 8 when you bought & reviewed it would suggest otherwise. You know, that positive review you wrote back then. It's right there, at the SnowblowerForum.com Site Sponsors forum under Ariens. You returned it Dec. 11. OK, more like 1 month. But none-the-less, I'd hardly call that 2 days.
> ...


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nope, not an expert by any means on the latest Ariens technology. What I do know after reading up on it here is any problems with something such as Auto turn can be attributed to operator error, inexperience or a combination of both. Once that's overcome, I'm reading nothing but praise for it. Something new takes a bit of a learning curve. So what? Kind of like you with your Honda & the skids, huh? Go figure. No, I'm no expert, but the threads are right here if you take the time to read them. 
Fatal attraction? Obsessive over your blower? Thanks for the laugh. No pal, I'm just calling you out on your BS. Simple as that. 
You can tell the wife not to worry. Now I'm done.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, I think everyone has said enough..
thread closed..
and Fairfield, I just deleted your post in another thread..dont spread your feud to other threads where it doesn't belong.

thanks,
Scot


----------

